# Ruben Neves



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2014)

Nato il 13 marzo del 1997, ha debuttato ieri sera con la maglia del Porto, nella sfida di campionato contro il Maritimo.Suo il gol dell' 1-0 che ha sbloccato l'incontro.
E' un centrocampista portoghese che gioca davanti alla difesa, dotato di ottima tecnica e visone di gioco e di un gran tiro dalla distanza.


----------



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2014)




----------



## Now i'm here (16 Agosto 2014)

'97 ?  

e noi trattiamo un '95 (cristante), come se fosse appena uscito dai pulcini


----------



## robs91 (20 Agosto 2014)

Anche stasera contro il Lille ha dimostrato di essere un giocatore mooolto interessante.Grande personalità(e qualità) nonostante i "soli" 17 anni. 
Se non si monta la testa può avere una bella carriera.


----------



## aleslash (20 Agosto 2014)

Ha fatto belle giocate stasera, un buon prospetto


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Settembre 2015)

Fortissimissimo. Peccato per la clausola di 40 mln


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Settembre 2015)

Altra prestazione mostruosa ieri sera. Lui e Imbula hanno annullato Fabregas e Mikel. Quant'è forte sto ragazzo... diventerà uno dei migliori al mondo in pochi anni


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Fortissimissimo. Peccato per la clausola di 40 mln



Di sti tempi 40 son pochi


----------



## Cizzu (2 Ottobre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> diventerà uno dei migliori al mondo in pochi anni



L'ho subito pensato appena l'ho visto. E' impressionante.


----------



## ralf (17 Novembre 2016)

Fossi in Mirabelli un pensierino per Ruben ce lo farei


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2018)

Sta facendo le onde in Championship inglese, trascinando i Wolves verso una storica promozione. Ruben


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sta facendo le onde in Championship inglese, trascinando i Wolves verso una storica promozione. Ruben



La prossima stagione va da Mourinho

Ma come si fa a lasciar andare un giocatore come Ruben in Premiership?


----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> La prossima stagione va da Mourinho
> 
> Ma come si fa a lasciar andare un giocatore come Ruben in Premiership?


Me lo chiedo pure io, dopo questa stagione varrà sicuramente il doppio.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Me lo chiedo pure io, dopo questa stagione varrà sicuramente il doppio.



Mah, le serie minori sono un altro sport. Secondo me ha solo perso un anno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Aprile 2018)

Ho appena visto il gol che ha segnato l'altro ieri contro il Derby County, mamma mia. Sarà anche in B inglese (campionato in cui un top team come i Wolves possono spendere 20 milioni per un centrocampista, per intenderci), ma una rete del genere non la segni se non hai tecnica. Controllo e tiro pazzeschi.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto il gol che ha segnato l'altro ieri contro il Derby County, mamma mia. Sarà anche in B inglese (campionato in cui un top team come i Wolves possono spendere 20 milioni per un centrocampista, per intenderci), ma una rete del genere non la segni se non hai tecnica. Controllo e tiro pazzeschi.



È fortissimo. L'avevo previsto anni fa che sarebbe diventato uno dei migliori del ruolo e non mi sbaglierò. Dopotutto non diventi capitano del Porto a 18 anni per caso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Sta facendo le onde in Championship inglese, trascinando i Wolves verso una storica promozione. Ruben


Giocatore talentuoso già quand'era al Porto, figurarsi in Championship. Il trasferimento ai Wolves è stato una manovra di Mendes, ma mi auguro per lui un veloce ritorno nel calcio vero, perché di qualità ne ha.


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocatore talentuoso già quand'era al Porto, figurarsi in Championship. Il trasferimento ai Wolves è stato una manovra di Mendes, ma mi auguro per lui un veloce ritorno nel calcio vero, perché di qualità ne ha.



Sicuro, i Wolves vinceranno la Championship in carrozza. Credo siano a un punto dalla promozione aritmetica peraltro.


----------



## Trumpusconi (13 Aprile 2018)

Potremmo prenderlo.


----------



## ralf (13 Aprile 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto il gol che ha segnato l'altro ieri contro il Derby County, mamma mia. Sarà anche in B inglese (campionato in cui un top team come i Wolves possono spendere 20 milioni per un centrocampista, per intenderci), ma una rete del genere non la segni se non hai tecnica. Controllo e tiro pazzeschi.



"That is simply, simply stunning, sensational, wonderful, incredible, there are no words to describe what Rubin Neves has just done."


----------



## Djici (13 Aprile 2018)

Questo fa lanci assurdi !
Oltre ad avere una tecnica di altissimo livello.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Agosto 2018)

Bravissimo


----------

